# 21 day itch



## Grant_73 (Nov 23, 2005)

I started an online journal on another site.  
Here is a link the the program http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do...ydra?id=731656
Monday 7Nov05
Squat barx10, 135x5, 155x2, 185 8x3 rest times 60-70seconds.
Bench barx10, 135x5, 155x2, 170 5x3 rest times 60sec, 165 4x3, rest times about 90sec


----------



## Grant_73 (Nov 23, 2005)

This was Weds workout.
Hang power cleans 120x1x6sets, 115x3x5 (rest 1min between sets)
Hang clean and press 85x3x8sets (rest 1min between sets)


----------



## Grant_73 (Nov 23, 2005)

Fri 11Nov05
Supersetted dips/pullups,chins and frontsquats w/legcurls. Used the ladder system for sets, but I did my own version. Rest times were 60-90sec between each superset or compoundset.
Dips w/55LBSx1,x2,x3,4x5,6 45LBSx7,6,5,4,3
pullups bwx1,x2,x3,x4,x5 chins w/15LBSx1,x2,x3,x4,x5,x6
Frontsquats ATG 135x1,2,3,4,5,5,4,3,2
Legcurls 100LBSx1,2,3,4,4, 110x5,6,7


----------



## Grant_73 (Nov 23, 2005)

Back in the gym after another week doing training in the "field".
Mon 21Nov05
Squat barx5, 135x5, 155x2, 185 8x3 rest 60-70sec between sets.
Bench barx5, 135x5, 155x2, 170x2x3reps, 170x2x2reps, 155x3x2, 135x3x3. rest time 60-70sec betweeb sets.


----------



## Grant_73 (Nov 23, 2005)

Wed 23Nov05
Hang cleans barx5, 65x5, 95x2, 125x1x5sets, 120x3x4sets
dumbell hang clean and press 30x5, 50x3x5sets
ab work


----------



## Grant_73 (Nov 25, 2005)

Friday 25Nov05
Frontsquat (ATG) barx10, 135x1,135x2,135x3,135x4,135x5,135x6,135x5,135x4 9rest 1min between sets)
Goodmornings barx6,65x5,75x5,75x5,75x8. First time I have done these. Just trying to get the feel
Lying ham/glute machine ext. 60x10, 70x8.
Pullups/dips superset pullupx1, dip w/60lbsx1, pullupx2, dips w/60lbsx2, pullupsx3, dips w/60lbsx3, pullupsx4, dips w/60lbsx4, pullupsx5, dips w/60lbsx5, pullupsx6, dips w/60lbsx6, chins w/15lbsx1, dips w/45lbsx5, chins w/15lbsx2, dips w/45lbsx4,chins w/15lbsx3, dips w/45lbsx3, chins w/15lbsx4,
bw/dipsx12, chins w/15lbsx5, bw/dipsx10, chins w/15lbsx6. Rest 1min between each super or compound set.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 25, 2005)

Sounds good.....hey your old???


----------



## GFR (Nov 25, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Sounds good.....hey your old???


32 is old????
Crap then I'm ancient at 38


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 25, 2005)

I meant old as in old member. 2002.....


----------



## GFR (Nov 25, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I meant old as in old member. 2002.....


I see


----------



## GFR (Nov 25, 2005)

Grant_73 said:
			
		

> Back in the gym after *another week doing training in the "field".*
> Mon 21Nov05
> Squat barx5, 135x5, 155x2, 185 8x3 rest 60-70sec between sets.
> Bench barx5, 135x5, 155x2, 170x2x3reps, 170x2x2reps, 155x3x2, 135x3x3. rest time 60-70sec betweeb sets.


Military????


----------



## Grant_73 (Nov 25, 2005)

Yes, I am a Dental Tech/Corpsman stationed at Camp Pendleton


----------



## Grant_73 (Nov 28, 2005)

Monday 28Nov05
TrapBar deads 135x5, 185x3, 225x15setsx1rep. (rest 1min between sets)
Incline dumbell press 35x5, 50x3, 65x4x3, reduce incline 65x4x3 (rest min between sets) next week will go to 70LBS.


----------



## Grant_73 (Nov 30, 2005)

Wed 30Nov05
Hang cleans barx5, 65x5, 85x2, 115 8x3 reps (1min rest between sets)
Push press 95x2, 115x3, 115 5x1 rep (1min rest between sets)
Dumbbell swings 50x5, 55x5, 60x6, 40x12


----------



## Grant_73 (Dec 3, 2005)

Friday 2Dec05
Dips weight assisted x5/pullup weight assistedx5, dip bwx10/pullupx5, dip w/45LBSx12/pullupx11, dipw/45ILBSx11, pullupx10, dipw/45LBSx10, pullupx8,
Chins w15LBSx6,5,4, chins bwx6
Front squat 135x3/backsquat155x3 x3sets
Goodmornings barx10, 70x12x8
Hyperextx25
I only got about 4.5-5hrs of sleep the night before, so my workout somewhat suffered.


----------



## Grant_73 (Dec 5, 2005)

Monday 5Dec05
Trapbar deads 135x5, 185x2, 225x1x5sets, 175x3x5sets, 175x12 (1min rest between sets) I reduced the weight because my lower back-mostly rightside was giving me a little pain.
Incline dumbbell press 70x3x4sets, 70x3x2sets with a reduced incline, 65x3x2sets.
Ab work


----------



## Grant_73 (Dec 7, 2005)

Wed 7Dec05
Hang cleans barx10, 65x5, 95x,2, 115x3x8 (1min rest between sets)
Push press 65x5, 85x2, 115x1x5, 95x3x5(1min rest between sets)


----------



## Grant_73 (Dec 10, 2005)

9Dec05
Chins/pullups alternating with dips  Rest times between chins/pullups and dips were about 1min 
Chins w/15LBSx5, dips w/60LBSx5  
Pullups w/10LBSx5, dips w/60LBSx5
Chins w/15LBSx5, dips w/60LBSx5
Pullups w/10LBSx5, dips w/60LBSx5
Chins w/15LBSx5, dips w/60LBSx5
Frontsquat 135x5(ATG)/backsquat 155x4(ATG)X5sets rest time between front and back squats was 10-15seconds


----------



## Grant_73 (Dec 12, 2005)

12Dec05
Squats barx10, 135x5, 155x4, 185x2, 205x3
Bench press barx10, 135x5, 155x5, 165x3, 185x2, 195x2


----------



## Grant_73 (Dec 16, 2005)

14Dec05
Powercleans 125x1, 125x2, 125x3
Hangcleans 125x4, 125x5
Hangclean and press 125x1, 125x2, 115x3, 115x4, 115x5


----------



## Grant_73 (Dec 16, 2005)

16Dec05
Squat 115x8, 135x5, 160x20
1legged dumbbell SLDL 35x12, 40x12
Dips Bw 1x28, 1x10, 1x7 (rest 60 sec)
Pullups/chins alternating each set 1x9, 1x8, 1x8, 1x7


----------



## Grant_73 (Dec 19, 2005)

Monday 19 Dec 05
Starting this week I will be doing my own 8x8 routine for a few weeks.
Seated low rows 98 8x8
Pullups weight assisted 40LBS 2x8, 1x4, 50LBS 3x8, 60LBS 2x8
Dips BW 8x8
Incline dumbbell press 40 4x8, reduce incline 4x8
Lateral raises 15 2x10
Hammer curls 30x10, 30x9, 30x8
Felt weak. I think it had to do with my diet. 7 AM had this blender drink
8 oz OJ
2 eggs
1.5 scoops Mex-RX protien pwdr
Then went to get a hair cut. That took for ever, so 30 min before hitting the gym I had an Isopure protien RTD.
Hit the gym at 9:30. Should have had some carbs before hitting the gym.


----------



## Grant_73 (Dec 21, 2005)

21 Dec 05
Front Squats 115LBS 8x8
Dumbbel step-ups 25LBS 8x8
Glute ham raise w/25LBS 8x8
1legged calf raise 45LBS 1x8, 1x6, bwx15


----------



## Grant_73 (Dec 23, 2005)

Friday 23 Dec 05
pullups/chins (weight assisted) 40LBS 3x8, 50LBS 2x8, 60LBS 3x8 30 sec. rest between sets
Dips (body weight) weight 8x8  30 Second rest between sets.
Seated hammer rows 98LBS 8x8 rest 30 second between sets
Incline dumbbell press 40 4x8, reduce incline 40 4x8 rest 30 seconds between sets.
Side laterals 15LBS 1x10, 1x12, 1x11
Hammer curls 30x3,x4,x5,x6,x7,x8  Rest 1min between sets


----------



## Grant_73 (Dec 26, 2005)

Monday 26 Dec 05
V-Squats 144 8x8
Dumbbell reverse lunges 30 8x8
Lying glute-machine 50 4x8
Glute ham raise w/25LBS 4x8
calf raises 200 3x8


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Dec 27, 2005)

good stuff man keep up the goodwork


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2005)

Looks good Grant.  Keep it up!


----------



## Grant_73 (Dec 28, 2005)

Wed 28 Dec 05
Chins/pullups weight assisted 40LBS 4x8, 50LBs 2x8, 60LBS 2x8
Cable rows 70LBS 6x8, 80 2x8
Dips bw 8x8
Flat dumbbell press (weights held back towards neck) 45LBS 8x8
Bradford press 65x11, 75x8
Barbell curls 70 4x6
Thanks.  8x8 is a different animal than most training systems.   Good for cardio and also good for working around an injury.   My lower back gives me problems, so the 8x8 is a good program.


----------



## Grant_73 (Jan 2, 2006)

Mon 2 Jan 06.  I did workout the 31st, but forgot to record in the Journal.
Here is today's workout
Cable rows 80LBs 8x8
Lat pulldowns 90 4x8
Chins weight assisted 60LBS 6x8, 2x6
Dips bw 8x8
Hammer incline press 98 8x8
Bradford press 65x12, 75x8


----------



## Grant_73 (Jan 4, 2006)

Wed. 4Jan06
1legged squats (bw only) 6x6 rest 30 seconds
Bench step-ups 40LBS 6x6
leg curls 100 2x6, 110 2x6, 120 2x6


----------



## Grant_73 (Jan 9, 2006)

9Jan05
Front Squat 125 6x6 (30 sec rest between sets)
Lunges 40 6x6 (30 sec rest)
Dumbbell sldl 40x10, 55 2x12 (90 sec rest)
1legged calf raises 30x12, 40 2x8


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 9, 2006)

What is/are your goal(s)?


----------



## Grant_73 (Jan 9, 2006)

My goal is to gain some size.  The 8x8 and 6x6 are good for size and has cardio benifits.


----------



## Grant_73 (Jan 11, 2006)

Wed 11Jan06
Decided to go heavier today
Pullups/Chins bw 6x6 
1 arm rows 60LBS 2x6 75LBS 2x5 (2min rest)
Dips w/25LBS 6x6 
Flat bench press in pwr rack 175 2x4, 155LBS bench to neck 2x6
side laterals 20 2x8
seated dumbbell cleans 35 2x9
on all 6x6 sets rested 45-60 sec between sets.


----------



## Grant_73 (Jan 13, 2006)

Friday the 13th.  Jan06
Today decided to do squats.  First time in about 6 weeks that I have done squats.  I need to build my strenghth back up, but my lower back gives my problems sometimes.
Squat barx10, 135 8x3 (rest time about 45seconds between sets).  I was working on explosive strength.   135 is about 45-50% of my 1 rep max.
Dumbbell lunges 45LBS 6x6 (60sec rest between sets)
Hyper ext bwx12, 25LBs 2x8, 35LBS 3x8.
Starting Monday I will resume the 21 day itch program.


----------



## Grant_73 (Jan 16, 2006)

Monday 16Jan05
Deadlifts 135x5, 155x5, 185x3, 225 8x3 (rest time 2 min between sets)  Last two sets I used a mixed grip
Hammer seated flat press 98x5, 125x5 
Flat dumbbell press 80 5x4, 1x8
First time doing deads in about 6weeks and first time doing 'Heavy' dumbbell press in about 8 weeks.  Next week I will try 85LBS 6x4.


----------



## Grant_73 (Jan 18, 2006)

Wed 18Jan06
Hang cleans 65x5, 95x3, 115 3x6, 115 3x3
Dumbbell push press 30x8, 45 6x4.


----------



## Grant_73 (Jan 23, 2006)

Monday 23Jan06
Deadlifts 135x5, 155x5, 155 3x12
Hammer chest press 98x8, 150x5 (warm ups)
FlatDumbbell press 85 6x4
My lower back started to hurt a little so I didn't go heavy on deads, but after the first set my lower back was feeling a little better.


----------



## Grant_73 (Jan 27, 2006)

Friday 27Jan06
Frontsquats superset w/legcurls
barx5/90x5, 95x4/100x4, 115x2/110x2(warm-ups)
140x1/120x1, 140x2/120x2, 140x3/120x3, 140x4/120x4, 140x5/120x5, 140x6/120x6, 140x5/120x5, 140x4/120x4, 140x3/120x3 (1 min rest time between sets)
Chins/pullups w/15ILBS x1,x2,x3,x4,x5,x6,x5,x4,x3 (1 min rest time between sets)
Incline dumbbell press 70LBSx1, x2 1/2, 3 1/2, 4 1/2, 6 1/2, 5 1/2, 4 1/2, 3 1/2 (1 min rest time between sets, each set was done with full reps and 1/2 rep for the first half of the movement)
Dips w/35LBS same set reps scheme as above, but 1/2 reps where done for the top part of the dip.


----------



## grant (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Grant...  Nice w/o's


----------



## Grant_73 (Jan 31, 2006)

Monday 30Jan06
Squat barx5, 95x3, 115x2, 135x2, 155 10x3
Bench barx5, 95x2, 115x2, 135 10x3.
I used about 65% of my 1rep max.  About 1min rest between each set


----------



## Grant_73 (Feb 1, 2006)

Wed 1Feb06
Hang cleans barx6, 65x5, 75x5, 95x10, 95x10, 95x8, 95x8
push press barx5, 65x4, 85 3x12, 90 1x12


----------



## Grant_73 (Feb 3, 2006)

Friday 3Feb06
A1 1legged Dumbbell Bulgarian Split squats Bwx8, 25x5, 25x12, 30x12, 30x12
A2 1legged dumbbell SLDL 25x8, 25x6, 25x12, 30x12, 30x12
B1 Pullups/Chinups Weight assisted 60LBSx5, BWx4, BW 4x8
B2 Dips Weight assisted 40LBSx5, BWx5, 35LBS 4x8
C1 Hyper ext bw 2x12
C2 Weighted machine crunches 25x12, 40x12
Between each exercise I rested 30-60 Seconds.


----------



## Grant_73 (Feb 6, 2006)

Squat barx5, 115x4, 135x3, 155 10x3
Bench press barx5, 95x3, 135 6x3 1 1/2 reps.  Half way up, all the way down, all the way up.  This is on rep.
Close grip bench 115 4x3 1 1/2 rep All the way down , all the way up, 1/2 way down.  This is 1 rep.  Rest time between sets was about 60 seconds.


----------



## Grant_73 (Feb 8, 2006)

Wed 8Feb06
Power cleans 65x5, 95x4, 120x3, 120x3, 135x2, 135x2.
High pulls 65x5, 95x5, 95x5, 115x3
Clean and press 115 cleanx1, pressx3, 115 cleanx1, pressx3, 115 cleanx1, pressx3.
My lower back was giving me a little trouble, so I decided not to go any heavier on the power cleans.


----------



## Grant_73 (Feb 10, 2006)

Friday 10Feb06
A1 1legged Dumbbell Bulgarian Split squats Bwx8, 25x5, 25x12, 30x12, 30x12
A2 1legged dumbbell SLDL 25x8, 25x6, 35x12, 35x12, 35x12
B1 Pullups/Chinups Weight assisted 60LBSx5, BWx4, BW 4x8
B2 Dips Weight assisted 40LBSx5, BWx5, 35LBS 4x8


----------



## Grant_73 (Feb 13, 2006)

Monday 13Feb06 This is my last week before deploying to the sandbox.  I decided to do a circuit style workout.
40LB barbell Bentoverrowx15, highpullx10, militarypressx10, lungesx10
50LB barbell bentoverrowx8, highpullx8, militarypressx8, lungesx8
worksets
 65LBS rowsx15, highpullx8, militarypressx8,lungesx8
 70LBS rowsx15, highpullx8, militarypressx8,lungesx8
 75LBS rowsx15, highpullx8, militarypressx8,lungesx8
 Incline hammer press 98x8/pullups bwx5
 Inline hammer press 118x5/chinsbwx4
 Incline hammer press 148x10/chinsx8
 Incline hammer press 148x10/close grip parallel grip pullupx7
 Incline hammer press 148x10/pullupsx7


----------

